# Sulfodene?



## capt512 (Jul 1, 2009)

So I have a GSD that is going on 6months old now and has developed really bad flaking and scratching within the last 2 months. I tried giving him a bath in an oatmeal/aloe shampoo but it did nothing. I brush him once to twice a week because of shedding, but am afraid to brush him much as he flakes like crazy and I don't want to rub him raw.

I have a bottle of Sulfodene antiflake/hotspots/etc shampoo that says its fine for just the normal baths as well as flaking etc. However the only stuff I have found on it is people talking about using it for hotspots.

I plan to start adding oil suplements to his diet to try help out as well (petco has salmon oil in a push top bottle)?

I have read good things on here about Earthbath, but didn't know if it would work as well or better than sulfodene for the flaking and itching.

Sulfodene or no? Earthbath? Etc?

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you feeding him? That could be your source of skin issues. 
I wouldn't bathe him, that is drying to the skin. Salmon oil(human grade) gelcaps work for my dogs, I add vitamin e gelcaps with the salmon oil. Have you had your pup to the vet to rule out other causes?


----------



## capt512 (Jul 1, 2009)

We are feeding him Eukanuba Large Breed (yeah recently found out on here that it has alot of fillers...). But have been feeding him the same since owning him at 8wks, and he didn't start having this problem til about 16wks.
Have had him to vets, and they all just try to say I thier sponsored version of food or shampoo (all different types).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Give the shampoo a try, it won't hurt one time. I'd definately switch foods and add some supplements, you can feed a raw egg every couple days too. IMO the human supplements are cheaper and the quality is controlled.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I personally wouldn't shampoo him very often.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Some shampoos can be used frequently with out drying the skin and coat out. 

When bathing be sure the dog is well rinsed or the very thing you describe can occur. 

It is hard to know why your dog is exhibiting these symptoms. 

I have tried many oil supplements and have the most remarkable results with Virbac's Omegaderm. It comes in easy dose packets. They seem to have gotten the oil ratios really right in this product. 

I seem to remember my pup went through the same thing about that age. It got better. I couldn't detect any skin issues. I wondered if I hadn't gotten him rinsed well. Hopefully yours will resolve also.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I also wouldn't bathe too often....maybe switch foods or/and add raw eggs, yogurt and salmon oil to meals.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I would suggest you buy salmon oil online. I checked out the prices at Petco & Petsmart and found that their prices are double what you can find online...even with shipping. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My girl, since I got her at 8 weeks, would get these awful dry, white flakes. Ultimately I learned that with a multivitamin and ground flaxseed in the diet, they go away. Sure enough, over the last decade, if I don't feed either of those, the flakes come back. Oils do not do the same thing. For some, oils make a huge difference. This sounds nutritional, you'll have to play around with it. Gotta say, it also sounds like it's time to find a different dog food.


----------

